# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Early snow....

## MIke R

With a bunch more coming over the weekend.....this mornings shot Wendi took on her morning run

----------


## KevinS

Nice.  One more week...

----------


## andynap

Nice shot. Cellphone??

----------


## MIke R

Yes...iPhone

----------


## MIke R

Finally ........

----------


## andynap

3 feet of snow in Buffalo

----------


## MIke R

I saw that.....41 inches in my old hood in CO

----------


## Grey

Enjoy, Mike! Will you ski on the 22nd or leave it to the crowds?

----------


## cec1

Great shot!  Fun to see.

----------


## MIke R

> Enjoy, Mike! Will you ski on the 22nd or leave it to the crowds?



i m a spoiled brat.....I ll get to take a few runs with ski patrol and the ski instructors before they open up to the public .....and then I'm outta there  :cool:

----------


## BBT

> Finally ........



Ajax opening same day

----------

